# Book on living in Abu Dhabi



## veelee (May 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum. I am a married lady, and am hoping to work as a nurse manager sometime in the near future in AD (with my hubby & 3 year old son). Please could anyone recommend a good book to read on living in AD, which I can buy in the UK?
Many Thanks.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting out to AD later in the year and found 'The Expat guide to Abu Dhabi' on Kindle. There's some useful info but for the £2.?? it is quite short.


----------



## veelee (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for that. I downloaded it, and it is quite useful & interesting.


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

Not many books on living here but I would read a book from a local tour guide called Ali. He has some very useful info and he has a website too. Google Ask Ali as I can't post links


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Another one I found useful is The Complete Residents Guide. I got one that's a couple of years old from Amazon for a few pounds. Whilst some of the info on developments etc is probably a little out of date there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## veelee (May 28, 2011)

Thanks both, I will check them out.


----------

